# How to fit a 48" PC fixture over a 30" tank.



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I thought I would share this...

I had an extra Current USA fixture that was 48" long housing 2 65 watt pc bulbs. I needed some light over my 29 gallon, but didn't want to spend money on a new fixture. Knowing that a 29 gallon is only 29" long I knew that there was no way the 48" one would fit (as is) on the tank. What did I do? I cut it in half! I got a hack saw and literally cut the fixture in half (being careful not to ruin the reflector, wiring, and ballast). I then extended the wires inside the fixture and screwed the two halves to the top of my hood. Works like a charm! I'll post pics later if anyone wants to SEE how it looks. 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Franken Fixture!!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

HA! Ghetto fixture! Sounds interesting


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah...pretty ghetto! I never thought of it like that.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

pics?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh....that is funny. But beats buying a new one any day! I'm keeping posted to this for the pics!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I too have a 48" fixture and a 29 tall I'm looking to set up. Pls post pics! Mine is a pretty nice Hagen Glo T5 HO fixture though so I'm not too keen on cutting it up. Maybe 9" overlap on the side I guess.

Still want to see your pics...


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

rich815 said:


> I too have a 48" fixture and a 29 tall I'm looking to set up. Pls post pics! Mine is a pretty nice Hagen Glo T5 HO fixture though so I'm not too keen on cutting it up. Maybe 9" overlap on the side I guess.
> 
> Still want to see your pics...


Why not buy a 55 gallon stand, keep two 30g side by side and use the one fixture to cover both??


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some pics guys. It wasn't too tough, just cut in half with a hack saw and extended the wires. I wrapped the wires in electrical where the hood hinges. Then just screwed it into the hood.


























I sold the the light a few months ago. Now I have a AHSupply kit in there. But it did work nice while I had it. See my signature for the hood I built.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

supersmirky said:


> Why not buy a 55 gallon stand, keep two 30g side by side and use the one fixture to cover both??


That's a brilliant idea!

Here's a stupid question. If they are 2-54W bulbs I'd still get 108W even if half of the bulb is over a tank?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

No you would only get as much light that was over the tank. You could just get a nice potted plant to put nex to the tank where the light was hangong over. 



rich815 said:


> That's a brilliant idea!
> 
> Here's a stupid question. If they are 2-54W bulbs I'd still get 108W even if half of the bulb is over a tank?


----------

